# HELP!!! Tomato worm/bug?



## DiptheNet (Sep 1, 2004)

So I head out to work the garden a bit, only to find my tomato plants and peppers mowed down a good 6 inches!! At first I thought it was deer, but never had them eat either one of them in the past. Then after further review I found droppings from something? Could it be a bug? The droppings were almost as big as a rabbit! But I dont have 3' bunnies around my property. Anyone know if it could be a bug of some sort?

Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

Tomato worms leave droppings that sort of look like an intestine.

I didn't have any until a couple of days ago and ended up killing four since then (off three plants).

I skewer them and leave them on the ground for the birds to eat.


Anyway, look a the bottom side of the effected areas, and you should spot them if they are there.

My mother has a ton of them right now...all sizes...but the buggers grow mighty quick so stay on them.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

this is what to look for (theyre HUGE !!)


----------



## DiptheNet (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks a bunch. That's what they looked like, the droppings, little coils sort of. I will hunt them down this evening then!!!!!!!!


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

This may not turn into a trophy mole thread but...


Anyway, most of the ones you will find ARE the size in the photo above.

Occassionally yo will find smaller ones but, more often than not, they will be those big suckers.

Just toss them in a bucket as you go or, like I do, skewer them and leave them for the birds.

They don't move fast so, if you see damage, just stand or sit there until you spot the sucker (like I said, most often hanging upside down along the plant).

Have fun and....post pics of your conquest.:lol:


----------



## DiptheNet (Sep 1, 2004)

Sounds good, pics will follow. I gotta believe there is more than one, my plants are spread out over a 30'X60" area and most have been munched on. Maybe I will make a Bug Pole to hang them from!!! Dang things

Thanks again


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

Where do they come from? One day nothing, the next day alot of damage and a three inch worm. I've never seen one on anything else. How do they get on the plant? And just so you know, as a defense, they spit green juice and make a loud sound.


----------



## DiptheNet (Sep 1, 2004)

10 down!!









_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

surprising how hard they are to spot - even with their size isnt it ?


----------



## DiptheNet (Sep 1, 2004)

Yes, I was staring at a few for minutes before I noticed them. It's crazy, wonder how many more I have out there.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## MRocks (Aug 31, 2007)

I had them bad last year. The way I found them was to look for the droppings on the ground or on leaves, then look at the underside of the leaves above the droppings. They didn't seem to move around very much because the turds were always right underneath the worms.

When I found them last year, my 3 year old daughter would put them on a rock then smash them with another rock.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Tonight, I picked a bunch of them off of the tomatoes at a friends house. We took them out and threw them in his pond for the fish to eat, his catfish had a field day with them.

They are hard to spot until you find the first one, then its easier to find them after that, sort of like finding morels.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

I've read that planting marigolds around your plants should reduce their numbers. They also attack potato plants. See this thread http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=343975


----------



## DiptheNet (Sep 1, 2004)

My kids gave the first seven a bath in soapy water, the next bunch went into the pond and the gills shredded them rather quickly. Told my kids to look today and I will pay them a buck a piece for their collection. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

out by Richmond.



It said, TODAY ONLY--tomato worms wanted, will pay .25 each, dead or alive.


Now thats some enterprising kids for ya.....:lol::lol:

BTW: The had a helluva crowd gathering...and alot of people were on cell phones.


----------



## tednruthy (Sep 28, 2005)

I carry scissers while hunting tomato worms. I cut them in half and then trim off all the eaten stems without leaves. That way it is easier to find the new ones by looking for more damage. They are usually within a foot of where you see the damage. My fother-in-law before he passed had a black dog whose name was 'black dog' that he had trained to hunt these worms by smell. Not kidding... Yes, about last Sunday they showed up in my garden and I found about a dozen of them. Only a couple since them.
RubyCreekTed


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

An easy way to spot them is to go around your plant and lightly shake
a limb of the bush and listen for a clicking or snapping sound. When you disturb them, they will make that sound and are pretty easy to find
after that.

I picked 3 three the other night myself.


----------



## Highnoon (Jul 30, 2011)

Dont know if your organic or not ....but I swear by my Ortho max bug control spray. Just twice a year and havent had a single one since I started using it. It also keeps the Colorado potatoe bugs away.


----------



## DiptheNet (Sep 1, 2004)

Try to keep it organic, but at this rate I will be buying tomatoes and peppers!! Heading out now for a morning hunt!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Chickens have a field day with them....


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

Well son of *****! Yesterday evening my plants were fine, this morning I went and checked them and thought a deer had got to them at first. Upon further inspection it was 2 of the large tomato worms, wow they do a lot of damage quick.:rant:


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

Still Wait'n said:


> Well son of *****! Yesterday evening my plants were fine, this morning I went and checked them and thought a deer had got to them at first. Upon further inspection it was 2 of the large tomato worms, wow they do a lot of damage quick.:rant:


True but, they don't leave tracks like the hoofed critter that was grazing on my maters and stepped in my cukes and danged near knocked a pepper down....:rant:


But you are right about quick damage, I check morning and night for the mean green munching machines---birds gotta eat too....


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

WoW said:


> True but, they don't leave tracks like the hoofed critter that was grazing on my maters and stepped in my cukes and danged near knocked a pepper down....:rant:
> 
> 
> But you are right about quick damage, I check morning and night for the mean green munching machines---birds gotta eat too....


Yeah...could you imagine the damage that the tomato worms would do if they weighed 150 pounds.:SHOCKED:


----------



## daoejo22 (May 7, 2009)

Haven't felt good all weekend, so checked the garden today, 11 tomatoe worms and they ate alot, fat little bastards. Also looks like the start of blight! UGH!


----------



## jr9912 (Dec 2, 2008)

Dear wife fed 11 to the chickens today. I shot 5 with 3 shots from the .22 revolver with bird shot. Hey it's not like shooting woodchucks but I found something that dies with .22 bird shot. Splatters them good!


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

jr9912 said:


> Dear wife fed 11 to the chickens today. I shot 5 with 3 shots from the .22 revolver with bird shot. Hey it's not like shooting woodchucks but I found something that dies with .22 bird shot. Splatters them good!


I bet it does! :lol:


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

I just moved my Garden back to this side of the Yard...... after 3 years on the other Side and NO worms. We thought we was safe !

Well that was until about a week ago. BIG FAT WOrms ! Grrrrr , got into my peppers and Green Beans as well ..... Unreal !

No more gardens its costing too much between Bugs/ watering/ and all the work I am done . NO garden Next Year


----------



## jasonvanorder (Feb 23, 2009)

When i was a kid we would just drop them in a can with a bit of gas. Thought it was cool to watch them die then i learned that cas plus match equals fun and would beg to go looking for them. Havent had any in about 10 years or so now.


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

They are outstanding bait for trout...the Browns love them!

Marc


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

jr9912 said:


> Dear wife fed 11 to the chickens today. I shot 5 with 3 shots from the .22 revolver with bird shot. Hey it's not like shooting woodchucks but I found something that dies with .22 bird shot. Splatters them good!


Works on mice and rats in the barn / chicken coupe too


----------

